# Guage Cluster Question



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

i have a 91 240sx which recently got stripped by a thief. Now im on a mission looking for parts, and i have gotten mostly everything except for my guage cluster. There is a junkyard that has a 89-90 guage cluster that i was wondering if it was compatible with my 91 240, i know that the motors are diffrent and have diffrent redlines but by any chance does anyone know if they are compatible?
please let me know.......thanks


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

it should fit.. :fluffy:


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

are u sure, because i tried an 89-90 digital hud cluster from the junkyard and the rpm's or the speedometer didnt work, i dont know if the cluster was broken or if it isnt interchangeable


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

no. it wont work.


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

damn that sux  is anyone selling a 91-94 guage cluster? or does anyone know where i can get one 4 cheap?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ebay or call junkyards and see if they have any 240's


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Get one of those "JDM" gauge clusters on ebay... If you dont want to use KMPH then get a speedo from any non HUD USDM cluster 89-94... thats what i did to the cluster i have


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Get one of those "JDM" gauge clusters on ebay... If you dont want to use KMPH then get a speedo from any non HUD USDM cluster 89-94... thats what i did to the cluster i have


since all 240s were made in japan, doent that mean they are all JDM already?

except the fact they are LHD and not RHD or the SR20/CA18


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> since all 240s were made in japan, doent that mean they are all JDM already?
> 
> except the fact they are LHD and not RHD or the SR20/CA18


Naw dude... Don't you know it cant really be JDM until a little asian dude from japan has driven it... :thumbup:


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

wat if the jdm cluster is 89-90, will it work or does it have 2 be the same year car that i have?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

No that wont matter... The only reason that the USDM 89-90 cluster will not work in the 91+ is because the tach was set up for the SOHC KA engine... seeing how the JDM version only came with DOHC motors then you will be fine...


----------



## GhostDrifter (Jun 3, 2004)

The tachs from the 89-90 gauge clusters won't work with 91+ 240's because the the 89 tach's used a different electrical signal than the 91+ gauges. It's easy to fix though, just swap the tach with one from a 91+ car. If u need step by step go here and scroll down


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Naw dude... Don't you know it cant really be JDM until a little asian dude from japan has driven it... :thumbup:


asians are awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

-Cocaine is a hell of a drug....


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

if you still have that HUD I may be interested....


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

sorry, but i returned it back to the junkyard, 
but tell me how much you'll give me for it, and if its worth it ill go back to the junkyard 2 see if they still have it


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

J-Spek s13 said:


> sorry, but i returned it back to the junkyard,
> but tell me how much you'll give me for it, and if its worth it ill go back to the junkyard 2 see if they still have it


I have no idea, how much you pay for it, I'll pay you more if it's reasonable....

I think it'd be cool to have a HUD in a S13 hatch, plus I need the 91 and up display anyway if I'm gonna do the swap.

*yes I know I'd have to get the windshield too......


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

It Was An 89-90 Cluster....and It Didnt Have The Hud


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Augie, man. I swapped in that digital cluster and the speedo had problems. Make sure it works before you put a large sum up for it.


----------



## Chon (Aug 3, 2004)

*Ebay!*

Check out Ebay


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

does the 240sx DOHC digital gauge cluste w/ heads up disply work for an 89 sr20det swap???? please get back to me


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

i heard from a few guys that they dont work with them engines and that i should only get the DOCH standard tach and not the HUD verison you guys know anyone who did one that works properly or does everyoen have problems with them??


----------

